# genkernel boot Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into mem

## rek2

used genkernel thousand times never had this issue..

after a new install I reboot and grubs appear and then when is supposed to boot I get:

after initrd

-------------------------------

Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory

Press any key to continue...

--------------------------------

I try to load manual so I go into comman mode in grub

I can load the kernel just fine.. ut when I do the initrd it says is too big..

ok I put the live cd in again check the size and I have another 4 servers here with the same size of initrd.. and they boot

whats the deal?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rek2,

How much RAM do you have ?

If its over 1Gb, add 

```
mem=1024M
```

to the kernel line in grub.

This is a get-u-going, not a fix.

----------

## rek2

I have 4 gigs of ram..

how can I fix this? I mean what is really causing the problem?

----------

## kondor

 *rek2 wrote:*   

> I have 4 gigs of ram..
> 
> how can I fix this? I mean what is really causing the problem?

 

I'm having exactly the same problem.  If I used "mem=1024M" would that mean that I will not be able to access the other 3 Gb?  I understand that would be a workaround but not a fix.

----------

## kondor

I fixed it.  :Very Happy:  !!!  

I updated to GRUB 0.97

----------

